# St. Cloud Mn craigslist Schwinn



## Hawthornecrazy (May 3, 2018)

https://stcloud.craigslist.org/bik/d/1952-schwinn-hornet-99/6568330155.html


----------



## Freqman1 (May 3, 2018)

That's actually a decent deal if you are looking for a solid rider. V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldbikes (May 3, 2018)

Nice looking bike...


----------

